# Apheloria virginiensis corrugata! Found in Richmond, VA



## BugLord (May 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## mantiscatamp (May 8, 2020)

Aww adorable

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## fried rice (May 9, 2020)

DaganH said:


> View attachment 343651


I saw one of those a few years ago!


----------



## BugLord (May 10, 2020)

Dolichothele said:


> I saw one of those a few years ago!


They're beautiful creatures! Probably one if my favorite species.


----------

